# expedite citizenship through decent proccess



## sgarcia421 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello, im currently in the proccess of establising my citizenship through my mother, who was born in Portugual. I have all of my paperwork ready to go, but i have had an issue getting in touch with my consoulate, every time i call, the person who takes care of everything will be out for a week or two. Once i finally did get through they said that i would take about 3 months to register my parents mirrage and then another 3 months to register my birth. 

I know that a process like this usualy takes time, but i have a very great work oportunity that i would like to take advantage of as soon as possible. Are there any quicker ways of completing this proccess? Would flying to portugal be and option? or maybe even hiring someone in portugal to take care of it for me? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Nope. That won't help. It takes a long time.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

sgarcia421 said:


> ... i have a very great work oportunity that i would like to take advantage of as soon as possible.


Why not take the work opportunity whilst still a US citizen and keep the Portuguese nationality application going on in the background?


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Your post says that you call the consulate, if you are close to the consulate I recommend a personal visit (certainly closer than Portugal). I find in general when dealing with Portuguese organizations that response is better in person, phone takes second priority and e-mail last.

Best of luck.


----------

